# THE WATERLOO, Smethwick, Oct '12



## perjury saint (Nov 1, 2012)

*'The Waterloo'​*
*A grade 2 listed edwardian hostelry founded in 1908, The Waterloo has the most beautiful tiles throughout, wonderfully ornate not the sort of decoration you find in pubs these days.
It became renowned for its downstairs Grill Room complete with its coke fired open grill, said to be the best place for a steak in Birmingham!
It has just been sold for £150,000 and the new owners say they are keen to restore it to its former glory... lets hope so as it would be a crying shame to see this amazing interior lost.
Splored with NK who is flat out busy at the moment so unfortunately no pics from her at the moment...
On with the snaps!!​*
























]
































































*Thanks for looking...​*


----------



## UrbexMami (Nov 1, 2012)

Old pubs rock. Fantastic pictures. Shame the taps were dry!


----------



## Lucky Pants (Nov 1, 2012)

Great pictures looks a wonderful place welldone and thanks for sharing .


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Nov 1, 2012)

luveley luverly tink!! great place to splore..even if we did have to use a bed as a ladder in the middle of a busy street to get in..!! as you do!...sorry for the lazyness and lack of my pics but you nailed it any way...from ..your captain


----------



## perjury saint (Nov 1, 2012)

Ninja Kitten said:


> luveley luverly tink!! great place to splore..even if we did have to use a bed as a ladder in the middle of a busy street to get in..!! as you do!...sorry for the lazyness and lack of my pics but you nailed it any way...from ..your captain



*Lazy?! You?! I think not!! Forgot about clamberin up that mouldy ole bed!! Got some funny looks off joe public eh...*


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Nov 1, 2012)

Great place. Very sincerely hope the new owners can prevent any vandalism & proceed swiftly through their repairs.


----------



## themousepolice (Nov 1, 2012)

brilliant, thanks for posting, i know the place from my teenage years.


----------



## Silent Hill (Nov 2, 2012)

Gorgeous interior mate.Thanks for sharing. I hope the new owners manage the restoration that it so well deserves. I would have been smiling all the time in there


----------



## UE-OMJ (Nov 2, 2012)

Lets hope the new owners can bring it back to its former glory. Great pics as usual.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Nov 2, 2012)

They sure as hell don't make them like this anymore  Great shots as always, cheers for sharing them


----------



## Bones out (Nov 2, 2012)

£150K for all that?

Wow.......


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 2, 2012)

Amazing tiles,hope the building is saved & restored there is still time it aint too bad!Great photos.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Nov 2, 2012)

Oh my, that is nice!! Great pics


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Nov 2, 2012)

WOOW!! That looks a truely special place, yeah lots hope the new owners take good care of it.

Luv the coloured tiles and all the wood and glass...a very interestin splore indeed!

Great pics, thanx for sharin!


----------



## mookster (Nov 3, 2012)

Another one on the Brum bucketlist......


----------



## perjury saint (Nov 5, 2012)

mookster said:


> Another one on the Brum bucketlist......



*Get ya skates on fella, the new owners seem keen to get crackin on the renovation...*


----------



## PhilM (Jan 24, 2013)

Great comprehensive pictures, hope they help to ensure new owners retain those wonderful original features, many thanks for sharing your efforts!


----------



## shatners (Jan 24, 2013)

Cracking report there mate... thanks


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 26, 2013)

This is fantastic - it's great when such a gem is hidden behind an unassuming boarded up structure...


----------



## Stussy (Feb 1, 2013)

Love the tiles in this place, fantastic looking old yokel pub, brilliant pics!


----------

